# Do you use internet slangs in real life?



## pkprostudio (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes or no?


I chose yes. I use a couple.


----------



## Shinji (Sep 23, 2007)

quoted from me in my last business meeting...to the new guy...
"lmao, you're such a n00b"

Hehe, I do not actually.  I rarely use internet slang on the internet =X


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 23, 2007)

"noob" and "own", but even then only really when playing games with my friends


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 23, 2007)

Sure.  I say WTF all the time.  I just use the long version.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






"Let me ask you something.  Does anyone at your job ever say 'lollerskates'?"

"No.  Hell No.  I'm pretty sure you'd get your ass kicked saying something like that man."


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Sure.  I say WTF all the time.  I just use the long version. Â


^ 'Tis true about me as well!


----------



## cubin' (Sep 23, 2007)

no i don't


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 23, 2007)

i don't use slang coz [email protected]|\|6 12 4 no082 0|\|1y 1337 |-|/|x0r2 u23 13372p3/\k


----------



## Westside (Sep 23, 2007)

h311 y34!!!11!!!!  h4X0r!!!1!!!  1337x0R1!!!!1!!


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 23, 2007)

600d @2!!!11!!11! 1 u2e 13372p3/\k 1|\| RL!!!11!!!11 1ik [email protected]|\| 101!!!11!!


----------



## Samutz (Sep 23, 2007)

Only jokingly.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 23, 2007)

noes, I don'tzors, except as was mentioned as a joke, or long versions.

My 3 year old was with me at an open house at school, and started saying "Oh my GOD! Oh My GODDY-GOD!" over and over. I shouldn't have laughed, but damn, I couldn't help it...
.. oh my goddy god1 lmao!


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> noes, I don'tzors, except as was mentioned as a joke, or long versions.
> 
> My 3 year old was with me at an open house at school, and started saying "Oh my GOD! Oh My GODDY-GOD!" over and over. I shouldn't have laughed, but damn, I couldn't help it...
> .. oh my goddy god1 lmao!


*pees himself*


----------



## Orc (Sep 23, 2007)

I use shit, fuck, motherfucker, etc. all the time.

Oh wait that's not interbutt slang!

On topic, I say "nub" once in sometimes.
I remember saying "lollerskates" a few days ago because I saw someone with rollerskates, which is kinda rare.

nub.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 23, 2007)

my mate uses nub a lot. Hey ur from the phils!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 23, 2007)

i use n00b pwnd and hrth


----------



## stop_loading (Sep 23, 2007)

no

not even on internet, internet slangs aren't cool, they're stupid, nerdy ,and dorkish


----------



## science (Sep 23, 2007)

Only lol. lol


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 23, 2007)

agree 100% with poster

no wait I meant, agree 100% with top of page 2


----------



## Rayder (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 23, 2007)

i say lol, and noob

and one of my friends says "Ownage to the bonage to the pwnage to the woahnage ect"XD


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 23, 2007)

oh yeah

"pwned!"
"noob"
"HAXORED!!" 

lol.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 23, 2007)

not only can chuck norris speak and understand leet speak/net slang he invented it and in a game of counter strike he bet fatality with only a round house kick to the head, it was so fierce that chuck norris came out of the screen and round house kicked him in the head, and ironically, was a fatal hit


----------



## Nero (Sep 23, 2007)

Meh, noob, own'd, and thats pretty much it.

~haha... Don't mind my dropping in; I'm pretty new here.


----------



## zombielove (Sep 23, 2007)

I hate lots of internet slang, especially LOL. When I write a text message on my phone I write each word in full with proper grammar because I hate txtspch and bad grammar.

But sometimes when someone says a joke that isn't funny at all I give them a death-stare and a monotone "LOL".


----------



## Icarus (Sep 23, 2007)

I started using it more after watching Pure Pwnage. It's.... just... cool !!!


----------



## OSW (Sep 23, 2007)

noob, pwnage, lol

is what i use, but not too often.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2007)

I am rather horrified I was able to partially decipher the mess of numbers up there.

The only time I might consider using it on the internet is when intentionally sending it up.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 23, 2007)

C|3c1p3r 7|-|12 /\/\322 |\|0ob2 j00 607 p\/\/|\| 8y @ u83r 1337 |-|@x0r2!!11!!!11!!!11!!1 ZOMFGSTFU!


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Noob in spanish context:
Eres tan nOOb
Que tremendo nOOb

There's a friend of mine who says literally lol, he says lol instead of laughing


----------



## hankchill (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, I am a huge geek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I say 'WTF', 'Stallown3d', 'Lollerskates', 'Roflsauce', 'n00b' (or n00blet, for kids who are n00bs), and pretty much anything that can end in 'x0r':
Crapx0r
Haxx0r
Suxx0r
etc.

I. Am. Such. A. Nerd.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 23, 2007)

hahahaha funny but sometimes i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xD


----------



## lagman (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> i say lol, and noob
> 
> ..



Ditto, I actually get scared the first time I heard myself saying lol instead of the usual haha


----------



## rcxAsh (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh man... one of my pet peeves is when people use the word "pwn" in real life.  "Owned" or "ownage" also annoys me a bit, but not nearly as much as "pwn" and any of its derivatives do.  

Generally speaking, I rarely use Internet slang in real life, unless I'm doing it on purpose to joke around.  

Even when I write any type of digitized message (such as email, SMS, forum post, instant message, etc), I'll try to use proper English whenever possible.  One exception is instant messaging, where I'll often forgo proper capitalization.  

I'll sometimes use common abbreviations such as AFAIK, YMMV, BRB, LOL etc, but I try to avoid using short-hands such as u, y, r, tmr, 2, etc.  With respect to the abbreviations, however, I will usually only use these in situations where I'm certain that the target audience will understand.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 23, 2007)

yes sometimes, dpeending on who i speak to : D


----------



## nephdj (Sep 23, 2007)

I dont, often talk the old skool txt file way in my mind, but not this modern rubbish


----------



## Sekkyumu (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes. I use them a lot when I talk to my brother or friends :

Pwn, own, noob and french ones like : ponayz, poutre.

Sometimes it goes like :

"Ptain tu t'es fais pwné comme un ponayz, ça poutre !" (You've been pwned like a ponayz, it rox !"

Lol one of my Art teacher told me last week (in French) : "T'as l'air de roxer en dessin toi." ("Looks like you rox at drawing.")

I was like WTF LMAO ?!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 23, 2007)

No I don't use them in real life and outside of being lazy with wtf or to make a point with own (not the tard spelling with p) I never do as I don't want to look like some loser tool.  Hell I don't even know what a good few of them are because I choose not to get into that.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 23, 2007)

"Fail" and "own", I'll admit to that. Don't really use anything else, on the spot made-up slang is way more fun. All those who think poll should have an option for "a little bit" say aye.

I said "w00t" once by accident, gave myself such a kick in the head and I've been clean ever since (I blame my friend who can sit laughing at w00tdog for 5 minuites straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 23, 2007)

i say noob and OMG loads of time, maybe i'm starting to feel the enrd inside me


----------



## JPH (Sep 23, 2007)

I use internet slangs in real life more than on the internet - fo real.

I'll add "z0r" to some words.

But only around my friends...


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 23, 2007)

I try my best to avoid internet slang, but some of my friends just love saying "dotdotdot".


----------



## JPH (Sep 23, 2007)

Well...added to my last post I do go "l-m-a-o" in a robotic voice or "Rofl (Roff-Ul)".
I use "noob" ALL the time to folks at school...surprised I've yet to get beat up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Of course I use these sarcastically...


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 24, 2007)

i say own and thats about it


----------



## -h4ck3r- (Sep 24, 2007)

I never use internet slangs irl. I think it is a dumb thing to do.


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 24, 2007)

Never. I think it's lame.


----------



## Relys (Sep 25, 2007)

No, because I'm cool.


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Relys @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> No, because I'm cool.


lol

ooo, exactly even now 39 to 39


----------



## Mooney (Sep 25, 2007)

No, and anyone who does needs to be slapped. In the face. With a sledgehammer. Repeatedly.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 25, 2007)

^Agree with that sentiment completely.  I pity anyone who uses stupid talking like that in life at all, and try to just gloss over that crap in online text as it's lazy and stupid.  Mind you some of it is far more offensively lame like the mis-spelling of own with a p, someone needs the 'p' torn off and fed to them for that stupidity.  But while on the rant I also refuse to use poor ass ghetto community trendy slang crap for what normal humans can say using regular english.  One I refuse to even write out is that 5 letter B word for flashy jewelry.  Whoever went there deep in media to make that trendy I'd like to crotch stomp into sterility so that genius can't be passed on.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

bitch? ohh i know.. BLING lol bling bling lawlz motherfuka


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Relys @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> No, because I'm cool.
> 
> 
> |\|0 j00 r |\|0o8 c0z j00 [email protected]|\|7 [email protected]| C|12
> ...



Rude Bare - A lot Barlin - Cryin Bash - boy Bate - Obvious Bredrin - friend Bizzle - Bye Blanking - Ignoring Bluck - Dark skinned Blud - Friend/family Brap - Sik Bum - Good lookin Butters - Ugly Checking - Going out wiv sum1 Chirpse - chatting up sum1 Chung - Good lookin convo - conversation Cotchin - chillin Crease - laughing Crepz - New trainers Endz - ur area Farse - Annoying Flex - Style Fumin - angry Gash - Girl Garms - clothes Grimey - good/nasty (grimey - depends on the sentence) Gulley - good Junge- hoe Heavy - sick Ill - sick - good Lipse - Kiss Loose - easy manz - boys Marga - skinny Merk - cuss - batter Minor - little Oh my days - Oh my god Peeps - close friends Peng - Bum Poppin - laughin Prang - Scared Rags - reguardless Safe - hello/ ok seen - ok Shook - prang - scared sick - good skeen - ok Sket - hoe Tick - good lookin Twisted - confused/mixed up wag1 - whas goin on Yard - house 
# 151
# 69 Village
# Act the Fool
# Alley Bat
# A-Town
# Baby Loke
# Baby Momma
# Ballaholic
# Baller Blocker
# Ballin' out of control
# Bamboozle
# Bammer
# Bangin'
# Bank On Someone
# Barney
# Barkin'
# B-Boy
# Bending Corners
# Benjamins
# Better Recognize
# Better Step
# Betty
# Bezzeled
# B.G.
# Big Chips
# Bigface
# Big Mama
# Big Pimpin'
# Biggety Biggety "O"
# Bike Boys
# Bird
# Bite
# Biter
# Blaze
# Bling-Bling
# Bluebird
# Blow up
# Blunt
# Blurped
# Bobo Keys
# Bomb
# Bones
# Boo
# Booghetto
# Boogie
# Bootsie audio
# Booyow audio
# Boodow audio
# Booty Call
# Bops
# Boss Me Up
# Boss Baller
# Bout it
# Bounce
# Box Chev
# Break her off
# Break her off something proper
# Breakin'
# Breathin' Piece
# Bringin' Back Nubs
# Brocolli
# Brownies
# B-Town
# Bubble Up
# Buck wild on the rilla audio
# Bucket audio
# Bumper
# Bumpin' audio
# Burbalating
# Burners
# Burnin' a Bleezie
# Busta
# Bustin' Moves
# Cabbage
# Cake
# Cali
# Cap 'em
# Captain Save-a-hoe
# Cash Me Out
# Catch my bop
# Catch my nut
# Cattin' Off
# Chassie
# Check You
# Chedda
# Chewy
# Chips
# Chirpers
# Chocolate Thai
# Choosin' fee
# Choppin' It Up
# Chriss
# Chrome Shoes
# Chronic
# Chunk
# Citas (on)
# Click
# C-Note
# Cold piece
# Come At Me Correct
# Come At Me Crooked
# Come From the Shoulders
# Cookie Dough
# Cool Whip
# Corn Squabble
# Corners
# Cosigner audio
# Cracker
# Cream
# Crib
# Crunk
# Cupcakes
# Cupcaking
# Cuts
# Cut Throat
# Cuttie Bo's
# Cuttin' a Rug
# Dank
# Dawg
# Dawg Town
# D-Boys
# Deuce-deuce
# Dead Presidents audio
# Deep East
# Def
# DEO
# Digits
# Dime (Dyme)
# Dipped in Butta Sauce
# Dippin'
# Dirty Thirties
# Dis
# Doing a donut
# Dodja
# Dog Men
# Dome
# Domino
# Doorag
# Dope
# Do Your Squat
# Drama
# Drink-Drank
# Dro
# Dub
# Dubb Sack
# Eagle
# Ear hustling
# Elroys
# Ends audio
# ESO
# Facheezie
# Fadanglin'
# Fashigidow
# Fashigidy
# Fakers audio
# Fat Scrill
# Faulty
# Fettie audio
# Fiend
# Fitted
# Five "O"
# Fix My Tracks
# Flash
# Flawsin' audio
# Flip
# Flip dem birds
# Flip the script
# Flow
# Fly
# Fly girl
# Fo Fo
# Folded
# Folks
# Four-one-one
# Fosho audio
# Freezer Burn
# Front
# Front Street
# FUBU
# Funk Town
# Gaffle
# Game audio
# Gat
# G'd Out
# Geesed
# Get choked
# Get my grown man on
# Get off my bumper (nuts)
# Get Played
# Gettin' Brain
# Gettin' Hubby
# Ghetto Birds
# Ghost Town
# Give me my pounds
# Glass dick
# Glock
# Gold Ones
# Got At Her
# Got At Ya
# Gooch
# Go Dumb
# Goosed
# Go Stupid
# Gov
# G.P. (general principle)
# Grandaddy
# Grapes
# Gravity
# Gravy
# Grinding
# Grill
# Grip
# Grits (You Overcookin' My Grits)
# Groove-on
# Grown Man
# Gutter rat
# Handle My Light Weight
# Handles
# Hands
# Hate
# Hater
# Haystack
# Hella
# Heezy audio
# Hendawg
# Hifee
# Hit a lick
# Hit It
# Hit me on the hip
# Hitter
# Hoe
# Hoe stroll
# Holla at me
# Homies
# Hood audio
# Hood rat audio
# Hookup
# Hooptie audio
# Hoorider audio
# Hooriding audio
# Hotbox
# Hot Spot
# Hurt
# Hydro
# Ice Cream Man
# Iced-out
# In the traffic audio
# In There Like Swimwear
# ILL
# Issues audio
# It's all good to the gracious audio
# Janky
# Jaw Jappin'
# Jawsin'
# J-Cat
# Jiggy
# Jimmy Hat
# Jock
# Jug Me
# Keep it Gangsta
# Kick It
# Knock
# Knockin'
# Knocks
# Kool Aidin'
# Korn
# Lace audio
# LBC
# Lettuce
# Lex Luther
# L.G. (Light Green)
# Light Weight
# Like Whoa
# Lit
# Livin' Chilly
# Livin' Large
# Livin' lavish audio
# Livin' Nappy
# Lock (On Lock)
# Loaf
# Lower Bottoms
# Ls
# Lucci audio
# Luficate
# Mack Daddy
# Mack Hand
# Mad
# Mail audio
# Marbles
# Marinating
# Mark
# M.O.B.
# Modulate
# Mollywop
# Moted
# Mouthpiece
# Mudd duck audio
# Muggin'
# Murder Dubbs
# Mustard And Mayonnaise
# My bad audio
# Nappy Stack
# Nephew
# Never Been Nuthin'
# Nexy
# Nina
# Noodle
# Off the hook
# Off The Rim
# O.G. audio
# Old School
# One Teezie
# One Love
# Onion
# On Momma's
# On the rilla audio
# On the reezie audio
# On the strength audio
# Out of Pocket
# O.V.
# Paper audio
# Parlay
# Pearl
# Peckerwood
# Peel Back
# Penelopes
# Perkin'
# Pervin'
# Phat
# Phat blunt
# PHd
# Philly
# Pimp
# Pimp Juice
# Pimp Skillet
# Pimp Suit
# Play
# Playa audio
# Playa hater audio
# Playa hatin' audio
# Pocket Check
# Pokin'
# Point blank
# Poodle
# Poonani audio
# Po-Po audio
# Pop the Collar
# Post On the Spot
# Props audio
# Pull a Lick
# Purple
# Purple Kush
# Puttin' in Some Work
# Quarter Backin'
# Queen Bee
# Raise Up
# Real Talk
# Recognize (You Bedda)
# Redbone
# Represent
# Revolverlution
# Rich Town audio
# Ripnut
# Ripper
# Ripper Slippers
# Rollin' 100s
# Rollin' Deep
# Rollin' on Tight Whips
# Rollo
# Runner
# Run Up
# Rutti Poo
# Sack
# Saddidy
# Scraped
# Scraper
# Scrilla audio
# Scully
# Seed
# See Me
# Set Trippin'
# SFC audio
# Shiesty audio
# Shiznet audio
# Shorty audio
# Shot Caller
# Shot to the curb
# Side Bustin'
# Sideshow
# Skallywag
# Skanless audio
# Skipskap
# Skittles
# Slap
# Slapnut
# Slide to the Left
# Slump for the trunk
# Smack Hand
# Smashed
# Smell me
# Smobbin'
# Soldier Rag
# Spit Game
# Square Biscuit
# Status
# Sticky
# Strapped (fully)
# Street Sweeper
# Stripes
# Stubby
# Studio Gangster
# Stunnas
# Stunner
# Stunners
# Stuntin'
# Stupid Slap
# Sup audio
# Tadow audio
# Talkin' Head
# Tap It
# Tek 9
# Telly
# Tenda
# That Go (goes)
# That Goes 18
# That Goes Like Three Green Lights
# The Boys
# The Point
# Thick
# Thiesals
# Thizzen
# Thumpin'
# Throw my dogs on ya
# Throwin' Bos
# Throwin' salt on my game
# Tip Drill
# Tips
# Toe up from the floor up audio
# Toss up
# Town
# Town Business
# Track
# Tra eight
# Trick
# Trifling
# Turn Out
# Twinkie with the fillin' audio
# Twomp audio
# Twurk
# Undastanz me
# Vest
# Wangster
# Way-Way
# Weebles
# Weight
# Whack
# What is it
# What's Really Good Wit Ya?
# Whips
# Whistle Tip
# Whoody
# Wifey
# Wiggles
# Woompty Woomp
# Woo-Wop
# Word
# Work
# Yadidamean
# Yadida Talkin' About?
# Yola
# Yokes audio
# You Go Girl
# You off the heezi
# You out of pocket
# You're a cold piece of work
# You're putting too much on it
# Your peoples


----------



## yus786 (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sasuke_kun12 @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Relys @ Sep 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No, because I'm cool.
> ...


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

12


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 26, 2007)

I use it all the time.  Only with my geek IT co-workers though.  It makes the in-jokes funnier, and honestly I could care less what a bunch of people on an internet forum think about that.  Just that I'd throw that out there.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sasuke_kun12 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> 12


I think you got *lostededhttp://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=61218&*http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=61218&.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> I use it all the time.Â Only with my geek IT co-workers though.Â It makes the in-jokes funnier, and honestly I could care less what a bunch of people on an internet forum think about that.Â Just that I'd throw that out there.




damn straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand why people hate it so much, it's not really doing any harm


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

lol i agree with you there! some people -COUGH- Vampire Hunter D -COUGH- don't have a sense of humour


----------



## Teun (Sep 26, 2007)

I use lol sometimes, but hey: It's a real Dutch word..


----------



## superrob (Sep 26, 2007)

I use: Lol, N00b, WTF, OMG and some more.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a great sense of humor, just have zero tolerance for ghetto trash slang talk is all.

And that was one mighty impressive list of that stuff there too listed.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 26, 2007)

Never. Internet slang just doesn't seem to work in the real world (the scary, moving, noisy place outside of teh internets)


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(sasuke_kun12 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> 12



isnt your sig waaay over rulez?? lololololololololol just thought i'd point that out


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 27, 2007)

i hav no idea? should it be optimized?


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(sasuke_kun12 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> i hav no idea? should it be optimized?


No, but it's too big.


----------



## yee (Sep 28, 2007)

The only ones I use and hear people say in real life are: owned & LOL!

"That chick got owned cause she fell on her face!"

"LOL! Look at that slap mark!"


----------

